# Silk Screening 4 Color Process Hot Peel Tranfers with white bkg



## cf360 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi 

I am new to this so bare with me but i just did my first 4 color process heat transfer with white base and i printed in this order

Black, cyan heated under flash for 10 sec. 
Magenta, yellow, heated 10 sec. and then did white
base, and then put gel powder on and then through my tunnel till cured.

pressed all the shirts at 345 degrees for 12 seconds and looked and felt great 

after a couple days my client told us they washed it
and it peeled and cracked not sure what i did wrong
i have some other sweatshirts in house that my client did 
not pick up yet with the same transfer and i checked them and they are all cracking and feel very much like paper

Please Help lost and not a lot of info out their
thank you to anyone who can help


----------



## cf360 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for your help


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you do a clear first down? Most cmyk inks need the clear first down to trap the process inks between the clear and white. Did you use a transfer white?


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

Depending on your ink manufacturer 345 degrees is not going to be sufficeient to cure the transfers, the inks that we use require a minimum of 360 to cure the ink, that is why we recommend printing at 375 to 380 to ensure that the ink is cured. Cracking and peeling off the shirt means that the ink simply did not cure.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like everything may have been _over _cured. Flashes come in all configurations and temp outputs but 10 seconds sounds a bit much and coupled with running through a dryer to boot. And then heat pressing a cured transfer even with powder sounds over the top. When doing transfers the temperature is critical. The ink should never reach full cure. It should just reach gel temperature dry to the touch slight tack otherwise it has to essentially "remelt" to grasp the garment fibers and adhere. Kinda the same issue some times encountered when printing plastisol over fully cured plastisol. Try it again and this time keep the flash times to a minimum. Even if you have to flash_ very_ shortly then work up to where it is just gelled.

Could you post a pic of a pressed transfer?

This doesn't tell much detail or help with you inquiry but is very cool to watch:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNH41_9i2Q[/media]


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

This should actually help:

Printing Plastisol Transfers

Excellent read.

Yeah, I know I should get out more


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

SEAYGRAPHICS...

*INDIANA!!!!*


----------



## cf360 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for all your help i am not looking to find out how to print 4 color process i understand that and have very good knowledge of that, my problem is making the transfer as a hot peel so i can do jackets and hats with it but the problem i had was the transfer worked perfect up to the point it dried then it cracked on the garment and became like paper...


----------



## cf360 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for the right answer i called the manufacture and they told me the same thing but that you very much for your help sounds like you have been their before


----------

